# Farmina N&D



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

*Hey guys ,Finally am excited for this food..
but am confused on how much should i be feeding my dog ? Nishka is around 56 lbs what would be the right quantity for her ?till now she's been on RC / EUKANUBA/ HILLS ...

All high in grains , so am a lil worried if Nishka might adjust to it or not ...
*


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I would switch over very slowly - that way you can be sure. I took two weeks to switch mine from blue buffalo to totw and had no problems.
What is the brand of the food? It looks good!


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

It is Farmina N&D. The US website is up now. It is a family owned Italian company.

Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.

There is a grain free line 37% -42% protein, low-ash, and the "low grain" line which is what the OP posted, 30% - 35% protein, very low ash. This company is one of the few that has disclosed and signed Susan Thixton's Pledge. 

The animal protein contents are disclosed for every food and range from 92% - 96%.

These two lines could become very popular in the US.

The technology this company uses you will find in the human food plants and pharma companies, not usually pet food.

This is the OP's food in US AAFCO format:

http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/product/chicken-ancestral-grain-recipe-adult

Interesting use of spelt, which is extremely expensive but an excellent grain.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Compare calorie counts of what you are feeding now and what the new food is, then after a slow switch over, you can watch if they're gaining/losing on the same calorie count of food and adjust accordingly.


----------



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

*okay seriously i donno , but i just felt this food is not good ...

while feeding Nishka i found a strand of i don't know what it is .. a very small & thin plastic or a nail god knows what ... it feels weird when i rub it against my skin & it's too small to take a good pic of it ...

i smashed a few more kibbles & i got 1 more of it ...
*


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

morbidangel said:


> *okay seriously i donno , but i just felt this food is not good ...*
> 
> *while feeding Nishka i found a strand of i don't know what it is .. a very small & thin plastic or a nail god knows what ... it feels weird when i rub it against my skin & it's too small to take a good pic of it ...*
> 
> *i smashed a few more kibbles & i got 1 more of it ...*


It sounds like the bones from the herring in the food, it is totally normal. Herring bones are tiny. Sometimes with red meat foods you see hairs once in a while. How is the dog doing on it?


----------

